# javaw.exe nervt mit 100% CPU-Auslastung



## Verjigorm (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe seit knapp 2 Wochen das Problem, dass wenn ich EIN BELIEBIGES Java-Programm starte, dieses bis zu 20Sekunden dauert.

Die javaw.exe steigt in der CPU-Auslastung auf 100% und krallt sich da ca. 10sekunden fest, dann startet irgendwann das Programm, egal ob als jar, per console oder aus Eclipse heraus.
Dabei gibt es keinen ersichtlichen Zusammenhang von der Größe des Programms und der "Einfrierzeit".

Habe java komplett deinstalliert, neu runtergeladen und neuinstalliert, half aber nix. (Java 6 update 7)
Ich habe natürlich schon google befragt und alle möglichen Tipps befolgt (Neuinstallation, Java im Browser deaktivieren, etc.)

Hat alles nix geholfen und das Problem tritt einzig alleine bei Java auf, auch wenn ich sonst keine anderen Programme laufen hab.
Unser Typ, der für die Rechner zuständig is, zuckt nur mit den Schultern ...
Windows neuinstallieren wollt ich mir als letzte Option offenhalten.
Auch hat sonst keiner in der Firma solch ein problem ...

Alles ziemlich nervig ... Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch eine Idee?


Edit: achso was ich zudem merkwürdig finde:
Eclipse startet hingegen einwandfrei


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2008)

Starte doch mal nebenher JConsole (im bin Verzeichnis des JDK)  und schaue ob du damit eine Ursache findest.

- Alex


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Aug 2008)

Interessant, die JConsole sagt mir, dass die CPU-Auslastung so bei 10-15% liegt, währen mir windows die javaw.exe mit knapp 100% anzeigt.

Virenscanner etc. alles schon durchlaufen lassen, macht mich langsam echt fertig das Zeug


----------



## Escorter (8. Aug 2008)

Wie verhält sich denn der PC? Also wird er langsam wie man es bei 100% Auslastung erwartet oder ist er "normal" schnell?

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Aug 2008)

Ganz langsam, wie 100% Auslastung halt


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2008)

Hmm.. hattets du nicht 64 Bit Vista?

Zeit auf ein richtiges OS umzusteigen


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Aug 2008)

nö, normales XP SP2


----------



## Verjigorm (11. Aug 2008)

hm könnte das Problem mit der Grafikkarte zusammenhängen?

Hab nämlich gemerkt, dass die Java-Programme ohne Gui dieses Verhalten nicht an den Tag legen ...
Alles sch....

Vorallem ist das erst seit 2-3 Wochen, da waren hier Windows-Updates.
Aber alle haben dieselben Updates bekommen und nur mein Rechner macht Probleme ...


----------



## tuxedo (11. Aug 2008)

Dann aktualisier doch mal testweise den grafiktreiber, wenn er nicht schon top-aktuell ist.

Alternativ kannst du noch java 6 update 10 beta testen. Vielleicht gabs/gibts einen bug der in zusammenhang mit update 7 und diversen windows updates steht?!

- Alex


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2009)

Hi, arbeite gerade mit einer professionellen Anwendung, die auf Javaw aufbaut. Und hier git es nach einiger Zeit auch immer das Problem der 100% Auslastung der CPU. Außerdem steigt die Speicherauslastung konstant an, auch die Zahl der verwendeten Handles. Dies ist beobachtbar, wenn in dem Programm ein Fenster geöffnet wird, und die Speicher und Handles-Belegung geht nicht mehr zurück, wenn das Fenster wieder geschlossen wird.
Ich bin selber Programmierer, hab schon einiges in C++ und Delphie gemacht. Und ich würde sagen, Javaw ist einfach schlecht programmiert. Sträfliche Bugs, wenn Speicher und Handles nicht wieder frei gegeben werden. 
Muss eben alle 2 Stunden das Programm schließen und neue öffnen, damit der Speicher und die Handles wieder fei werden. Ärgerlich, aber ich glaube kaum dass da bald ws besseres kommt, immerhin zieht sich das 100% Problem nun schon ne WEile durch die Javaw Versionen.
Grüße WErner.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2009)

Da kann Javaw nix dafür wenn der Entwickler deiner "professionellen Anwendung" nicht mit Ressourcen umgehen kann.

Der Java GC ist zwar gut, aber zaubern kann er nicht. Schon gar nicht wenn die Anwendung wohlmöglich noch SWT benutzt und damit zusätzlich native Ressourcen braucht. Hier muss man sich selbst drum kümmern die Ressourcen wieder frei zu geben.

Macht man das nicht, erhält man das von dir zitierte Phänomen.

Die von Threadersteller geschilderten 100% Probleme treten ja ausschließlich beim Programmstart für 10..20sek auf. 
Das was du beschreibst sieht nach "während des Programmablaufs" aus und liegt mit sicherheit an einem schlechten Programmierstil oder unzureichenden Kenntnissen während der Entwicklung des Programms. 

Hatte mit javaw (und auch mit java.exe selbst) noch nie Probleme. Schon gar keine Handle und Speicherprobleme (sofern die Anwendung sauber entwickelt war).

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

Nur um nochmal sicher zu stellen, dass es nicht an den Programmen selbst liegt: Das ganze passiert auch bei einfachen Programmen?

Ebenius


----------



## Ice-Tea (14. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, arbeite gerade mit einer professionellen Anwendung, die auf Javaw aufbaut. Und hier git es nach einiger Zeit auch immer das Problem der 100% Auslastung der CPU. Außerdem steigt die Speicherauslastung konstant an, auch die Zahl der verwendeten Handles. Dies ist beobachtbar, wenn in dem Programm ein Fenster geöffnet wird, und die Speicher und Handles-Belegung geht nicht mehr zurück, wenn das Fenster wieder geschlossen wird.
> Ich bin selber Programmierer, hab schon einiges in C++ und Delphie gemacht. Und ich würde sagen, Javaw ist einfach schlecht programmiert. Sträfliche Bugs, wenn Speicher und Handles nicht wieder frei gegeben werden.
> Muss eben alle 2 Stunden das Programm schließen und neue öffnen, damit der Speicher und die Handles wieder fei werden. Ärgerlich, aber ich glaube kaum dass da bald ws besseres kommt, immerhin zieht sich das 100% Problem nun schon ne WEile durch die Javaw Versionen.
> Grüße WErner.



Eindeutig ein schlecht Porgrammiertes Programm (kann ich aus erfahrung sagen^^)


Also der Converter war nach dem Download in ca. 1-2Sek offen. Ist also wirklich nichts besonderes.

Vieleicht liegt im Windows/System 32 nichtaktuallisierte Java.exe und javaw.exe. Das könnte dann beim beim start zu internen fehlermeldungenführen/verzögerungen führen.

Guck mal nach ob deine Javaw.exe im JDK/JRE mit der im Windows/System 32 übereinstimmt.
Ansonsten einfach mal die exe von dem JDK ins system 32 kopieren. Backups nichts vergessen!!


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

Natürlich möchte ich wissen, ob es beim TO auf dem Problemrechner mit dem Beispiel lange dauert.


----------



## Ice-Tea (14. Jan 2009)

So ein mist, ich hab kleinen Problemrechner...   :lol:


----------

